# Free Book Finds (December 2013) - Please, NO Self Promotion Please



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

Click here for the November 2013 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about your own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today (digital list price usually $19.95):

Basic Quilting: All the Skills and Tools You Need to Get Started (How To Basics Series)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Lillie Claire Glidden is unraveling. She knows she's in trouble when she finds her wallet and keys deep in the refrigerator, smelling of lettuce and forgetfulness. And not even her favorite California red wine can dull the pain of the dreaded diagnosis: Alzheimer's.

As language starts to fail her and words disappear, Lillie Claire is determined to find a way to pass on the lessons she learned as a child on a Southern porch. Surrounded by family and caregivers, she fights to hold on to the details of her life, and to recognize the woman in the mirror for as long as possible.

Told from Lillie Claire's perspective, All the Dancing Birds offers beautiful and terrifying insight into the secret mind of those touched-and ultimately changed-by the mystery of Alzheimer's disease.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just came to post that . . . saw it in my FB feed . . . .very good book! As is his whole Tyler Locke series . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Charlie Brown Christmas, by Charles M. Schulz is free at this posting, all 24 pages of it!


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm definitely checking out Charlie Brown.

And here's a must for Crime and Noir fans. Allan Guthrie's Kill Clock is free today (and possibly for a few more days yet). http://www.amazon.com/Kill-Clock-Allan-Guthrie-ebook/dp/B00B0MTIYQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387387681&sr=8-1&keywords=kill+clock

Cheers.


----------



## Christopher Gray (Feb 27, 2013)

Jenny: Virtuous No More, Part I

Free:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GYN601U/


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Free, via AngryRobot, Blackbirds by Chuck Wendig - it's a fabulous read. http://angryrobotbooks.com/a-seasonal-gift-from-chuck-wendig-and-angry-robot/

Also, a book (a short bio) by Cerebral Palsy sufferer, Elizabeth Fleming via http://www.amazon.com/Little-Help-My-Friends-ebook/dp/B007SOETIU/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1387903922&sr=1-2&keywords=with+a+little+help+from+my+friends


----------

